# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  BHòa-ĐN vitme, nhôm tấm, bàn xy mini, dc servo, PLC, nhôm định hình, hộp số, step86.

## cuibaptiensinh

MS1:   (đã bán) nhôm tấm dày 10mm khổ nhỏ nhất 500x700mm lớn nhất 900x700 giá bán 50k/kg có tầm 100kg
MS2: (đã bán)  nhôm định hình vuông 40x40 đươc đóng thành khung có ke vuông 1300x430x170 giá 50k/kg
MS3:   đã bán motor DC servo bao test giá 200k/2 con
Ms4:     bàn xy hành trình 60x60 giá 1.7tr
đã bán
MS5:     hộp số 1:5 như hình 500k
đã bán
MS6:     (đã bán)hộp số 1:25 giá 400k/cái như hình có 2 cái
MS7:   (đã bán) hộp số 1:5 như hình 700k
MS8:    (đã bán)hộp số có motor step encoder giá 800k/2 cái
cập nhật thêm. 
MS9: mâm cặp cả 2 cái giá 1.2tr/2cái. cái lớn 4 chấu đường kính 200, cái nhỏ 3 chấu đường kình 80 (cái nhỏ bị gẫy răng nhưng vẫn dùng được).

MS10: nguồn 48V như hình giá 600k/cái

MS:11
2 cặp ray trượt 25 dài 1,8m và 1,6m giá 300k/kg. lấy 2 cặp tặng cây vitme 40 bước 10 dài 600 ht 400 có gối nhưng ko có bạc đạn



MS12: 1 bộ alpha step như hình: giá 3tr5 như hình 2driver 1 motor





MS13:    (đã bán)vitme kuroda 3210 dài 1m4 hành trình tầm 1m2 cấp chính xác c3s có gối BK25, bf25 giá 3.5tr/cây lâý 2 cây giá 6.5tr
giá trên chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển.
địa chỉ em 3a/32 kp10, p Tân Phong, TP Biên Hòa.
đt: 01 676 474 525
Nguyễn Đức Tài stk:211099529 NH: ACB chi nhánh long khánh

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

MS10:   bộ lưu điện đầu vào 24v đầu ra 220v 5.4A như hình giá 300k

----------


## cty686

Bác chụp rõ loại khổ nhỏ nhất 500x700mm hộ em, nếu đẹp em lấy 2 tấm.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Bác chụp rõ loại khổ nhỏ nhất 500x700mm hộ em, nếu đẹp em lấy 2 tấm.


còn lại có 1 tấm 500x700 thôi bác ơi

----------


## cty686

1 to 1 nhỏ cũng được. miễn là độ dầy = nhau. Bác cân cho 2 tấm báo cho mình sđt ở dưới.

----------


## thuhanoi

Cập nhật nhôm tấm còn loại nào đi bác, và cần 1 thanh nhôm 40x40 dài 1m5 nhé

----------


## cty686

> Cập nhật nhôm tấm còn loại nào đi bác


Thấy cụ thuhanoi mua cũng nhiều nhôm rồi đấy nhé. Đã thống nhất lấy 2 tấm bác chủ nhé.

----------


## baole

Bác cân dùm e nguyên đống nhôm 40x40 và miếng nhôm 900x 700 nhé

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Cập nhật nhôm tấm còn loại nào đi bác, và cần 1 thanh nhôm 40x40 dài 1m5 nhé


còn 4 tấm nhôm 690x850 2 tấm. 690x810 1 tấm. 690x950 1 tấm. thanh nhôm 1.5m thì ko bán đc. còn cây 2m bác lấy em cắt làm 2

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Bác cân dùm e nguyên đống nhôm 40x40 và miếng nhôm 900x 700 nhé


nhôm 40x40 nặng 16.5kg em tính 16. miếng nhôm 900x700 em ko có chỉ có 950x700x10= 17,3kg em tính 17

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Thấy cụ thuhanoi mua cũng nhiều nhôm rồi đấy nhé. Đã thống nhất lấy 2 tấm bác chủ nhé.


cụ yên tâm 2 tấm của cụ em để lại cho cụ rồi

----------


## baole

Em lấy nhôm 40x40 thôi bác cho e stk nhé

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em lấy nhôm 40x40 thôi bác cho e stk nhé


số tài khoản và thông tin em trên status nha bác. mà vận chuyển đi phải tháo khung ra nha. cho em địa chỉ cụ thể luôn. phí ship chậm 28k/3kg vịt teo nha

----------


## thuhanoi

> còn 4 tấm nhôm 690x850 2 tấm. 690x810 1 tấm. 690x950 1 tấm. thanh nhôm 1.5m thì ko bán đc. còn cây 2m bác lấy em cắt làm 2


cây 2m để nguyên vậy bác. Tấm nhôm nào ít lỗ cho 1 tấm luôn, (cho cái hình nhé) Thank

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> cây 2m để nguyên vậy bác. Tấm nhôm nào ít lỗ cho 1 tấm luôn, (cho cái hình nhé) Thank


tấm này 690x1000 nhưng em trừ chỗ khuyết cho bác 690x950
em lười đi cân cây 2m quá, bác trả em nhiêu cho hợp lý là đc. còn nhôm thì 0.69x0.95x0.01x2600= 17kgx50k=850k

----------


## thuhanoi

> tấm này 690x1000 nhưng em trừ chỗ khuyết cho bác 690x950
>  
> em lười đi cân cây 2m quá, bác trả em nhiêu cho hợp lý là đc. còn nhôm thì 0.69x0.95x0.01x2600= 17kgx50k=850k


Hi cây 4040 biết đường đâu mà phán bác, thôi 1100k luôn ship PT cả thảy cho gọn luôn nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Hi cây 4040 biết đường đâu mà phán bác, thôi 1100k luôn ship PT cả thảy cho gọn luôn nhé


ok bác. stk em trên trang đầu. bác cho em cái địa chỉ bác đi.

----------


## khangscc

Nhớ chừa em 4 tấm như đã chat zalo nhe bác

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cập nhật thêm, nhôm tấm mới về thêm 200kg nữa.
MS8 đã đi. nhôm định hình đã có gạch

----------


## duytrungcdt

em mua 2 con dc servo vaf con step co hop so bacs nhe

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> em mua 2 con dc servo vaf con step co hop so bacs nhe


2 con DC còn nhưng alpha (MS8) thì đi rồi

----------


## baole

Bác ơi cho hỏi 16 kg là cả khung và đống nhôm bên cạnh hay chỉ mình khung không vậy

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Bác ơi cho hỏi 16 kg là cả khung và đống nhôm bên cạnh hay chỉ mình khung không vậy


chỉ mình khung nhôm thôi đã 16.5kg rồi

----------


## baole

Thế thì nhôm của bác dày quá em ko lấy được ạ, cảm ơn bác

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

đã hủy gạch nhôm định hình. anh em nào cần thì pm

----------


## saudau

Mình thấy trong hình thì hình như bác có mấy cây nhôm hình 3060 phải ko bàc? cho mình xin kích thước vs giá lun nhé.
Thanks bác!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Mình thấy trong hình thì hình như bác có mấy cây nhôm hình 3060 phải ko bàc? cho mình xin kích thước vs giá lun nhé.
> Thanks bác!


có 1 cây thôi bác ơi dài tầm 2.5m. mớ kia có 1 bác sms gạch rồi

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cập nhật. nhôm định hình đã đi. nhôm tấm còn khoảng 100kg thôi. alpha hộp số cũng đi luôn rồi.

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cám ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ mua hàng ở em. nay cập nhật thêm. nhôm sắp hết rồi. bác nào đặt trước hàng thì tranh thủ chuyển khoản, hoặc nt nói 1 tiếng em để lại nha.

----------


## khangscc

> cám ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ mua hàng ở em. nay cập nhật thêm. nhôm sắp hết rồi. bác nào đặt trước hàng thì tranh thủ chuyển khoản, hoặc nt nói 1 tiếng em để lại nha.


Em vẫn giử gạch nhe, lu bua quá chưa chuyển driver cho bác đc

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

tình hình có 1 bác trên biên hòa đã hốt hết số nhôm còn lại. những bác đã đặt gạch và báo lại là : thuhanoi (đã chuyển tiền), khangscc, cty686, và 1 bác có sđt (0909186600)

----------


## cty686

Mình chuyển oline 1,3t bác nhận được chưa?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Mình chuyển oline 1,3t bác nhận được chưa?


đã nhận đc máu từ bác rồi nhé. sáng mai em chuyển hàng cho bác và bác thuhanooi luôn

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cập nhật luôn nhôm đã hết, hộp số ms6,ms7 cũng đi rồi. còn lại hộp số ms5, vitme và hộp số kèm step duôi encoder ABZ nữa thôi. hàng còn nhiều sẽ cập nhật thêm

----------


## cty686

> đã nhận đc máu từ bác rồi nhé. sáng mai em chuyển hàng cho bác và bác thuhanooi luôn


Bạn bảo gửi hàng từ hôm 12 sao giờ này hàng chưa tới, hỏi nhắn số vận đơn cũng ko nhắn là sao bạn?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Bạn bảo gửi hàng từ hôm 12 sao giờ này hàng chưa tới, hỏi nhắn số vận đơn cũng ko nhắn là sao bạn?


Kho biên hòa về nên em lu bu đi lượm nhờ người gởi hàng mà ko đc nên chậm trễ. chuyển hàng vietel bác chê mắc. Cuối cùng đã gọi điện xloi bac và hoàn lại tiền, nói bồi thường thêm nhung cty686 ko nhan. Giờ còn dư 2 tấm nhôm

----------


## cty686

> Kho biên hòa về nên em lu bu đi lượm nhờ người gởi hàng mà ko đc nên chậm trễ. chuyển hàng vietel bác chê mắc. Cuối cùng đã gọi điện xloi bac và hoàn lại tiền, nói bồi thường thêm nhung cty686 ko nhan. Giờ còn dư 2 tấm nhôm


Mình góp ý tý. Mình mua nhôm có thỏa thuận với bạn gửi xe đò cho rẻ hơn vietel bạn bảo ko đón xe được. Bạn bảo gửi hàng pt rồi dặn mình thứ 4 nhận làm mình cả ngày chờ xe vì PT ko có văn phòng ở TH, đt xin số đt xe  bạn bảo ko cần, đt xin vận đơn thì bạn bảo đang bận tối bạn điện lại mà thấy điện đâu. Mình điện vài cuộc bạn ko nghe. Thứ 5 bạn điện lại báo là hàng chưa gửi mình bảo gửi thì bạn bảo phương trang ko nhận và trả lại tiền bác. Nếu bạn chưa gửi và ko còn hàng thì nói với mình cho đỡ mất công ai lại linh tinh thế gây ức chế người mua. Chúc bạn mua may bán đắt. Thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Mình góp ý tý. Mình mua nhôm có thỏa thuận với bạn gửi xe đò cho rẻ hơn vietel bạn bảo ko đón xe được. Bạn bảo gửi hàng pt rồi dặn mình thứ 4 nhận làm mình cả ngày chờ xe vì PT ko có văn phòng ở TH, đt xin số đt xe  bạn bảo ko cần, đt xin vận đơn thì bạn bảo đang bận tối bạn điện lại mà thấy điện đâu. Mình điện vài cuộc bạn ko nghe. Thứ 5 bạn điện lại báo là hàng chưa gửi mình bảo gửi thì bạn bảo phương trang ko nhận và trả lại tiền bác. Nếu bạn chưa gửi và ko còn hàng thì nói với mình cho đỡ mất công ai lại linh tinh thế gây ức chế người mua. Chúc bạn mua may bán đắt. Thanks


thôi chyện này ko bàn tới nữa. em nhận lỗi gởi gởi hàng rồi. có nói bồi thường nhưng bác ko nhận. tối thứ 4 em với khách lấy sạc acquy tự động em mới lấy về hết lô 107 cục. đt em hết pin nên đê côp xe luôn lúc đó tầm 7-8h tối gì đó. nhưng bác ko tin. lời cuối xin lỗi cty686. cùng ngày hàng cho bác em cũng gởi cho thuhanoi đó. chác bác nhận đc hàng rồi ha. thuhanoi lên tiếng giùm em cái chứ để em mang tiếng chết.

2 tấm nhôm  đợi về Thanh Hóa.
qua đây kinh nghiệm anh em nào bán hàng có lợi nhuận lớn mới nhận gởi hàng xe về tỉnh lẻ. đợi cả ngày mới có 1-2 chuyến xe thôi. em bán 1kg nhôm lời đc 10k của bác đc 27kg em lời đc 270k, em nhiệt tình bớt bác 50k. mà bác kỳ kèo giảm giá 50k/kg xuống 45k/kg.

----------


## toanho

2 miếng đó kích thước như thế nào vậy bác?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> 2 miếng đó kích thước như thế nào vậy bác?


nhôm thì còn ở nhà, em còn tầm 70kg nữa nhưng bác nào muốn mua đến nhà cân ký tính tiền. em ko ship hàng nữa mấy bác thông cảm. hình thì giờ tối em ko chụp đc. khổ thì tầm 900x690x10, 500x690x10, 300x2200x10, 600x500x20, mấy tấm nhỏ nhỏ em ko nhớ nữa

----------


## cty686

_qua đây kinh nghiệm anh em nào bán hàng có lợi nhuận lớn mới nhận gởi hàng xe về tỉnh lẻ. đợi cả ngày mới có 1-2 chuyến xe thôi. em bán 1kg nhôm lời đc 10k của bác đc 27kg em lời đc 270k, em nhiệt tình bớt bác 50k. mà bác kỳ kèo giảm giá 50k/kg xuống 45k/kg.[/QUOTE]_

Hình như bạn đang muốn câu chuyện để chữa lỗi hay sao nhỉ. mình hỏi nhôm giá bao nhiêu bạn bảo 50ng/kg, Tự bạn nhân 27kg ra là 1,35t  mình trả 1,2t ko bán bạn lấy tròn 1,3t mình gửi 1,3t . Bạn bán hàng lằng nhằng nói dối khách đến 5 ngày thế mà còn dài dòng.(3 ngày sau khi mua mình còn hỏi tiền cước pt bạn gửi hết bao nhiêu để mình trả bạn bảo em gửi hết 150ng, trong khi đó bạn chưa gửi hàng)
 Bạn nên rút kinh nghiệm để còn bán hàng.

----------


## Thach001

> cập nhật luôn nhôm đã hết, hộp số ms6,ms7 cũng đi rồi. còn lại hộp số ms5, vitme và hộp số kèm step duôi encoder ABZ nữa thôi. hàng còn nhiều sẽ cập nhật thêm


Còn động cơ dc không bác chủ. Nếu có báo e. Thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Còn động cơ dc không bác chủ. Nếu có báo e. Thanks


em còn bác ah. hàng nào đã bán em xóa hình và ghi đã bán rõ ràng đó bác. theo quy định 4rum

----------


## thuhanoi

> thôi chyện này ko bàn tới nữa. em nhận lỗi gởi gởi hàng rồi. có nói bồi thường nhưng bác ko nhận. tối thứ 4 em với khách lấy sạc acquy tự động em mới lấy về hết lô 107 cục. đt em hết pin nên đê côp xe luôn lúc đó tầm 7-8h tối gì đó. nhưng bác ko tin. lời cuối xin lỗi cty686. cùng ngày hàng cho bác em cũng gởi cho thuhanoi đó. chác bác nhận đc hàng rồi ha. thuhanoi lên tiếng giùm em cái chứ để em mang tiếng chết.
> 
> 2 tấm nhôm  đợi về Thanh Hóa.
> qua đây kinh nghiệm anh em nào bán hàng có lợi nhuận lớn mới nhận gởi hàng xe về tỉnh lẻ. đợi cả ngày mới có 1-2 chuyến xe thôi. em bán 1kg nhôm lời đc 10k của bác đc 27kg em lời đc 270k, em nhiệt tình bớt bác 50k. mà bác kỳ kèo giảm giá 50k/kg xuống 45k/kg.


Mình ít phản hồi khi giao dịch được hoàn thành bình thường (chắc do lười chút). Chỉ phản hồi khi có điều gì đó không đúng thôi - Thông cảm  :Big Grin: 
_Hàng từ Sài gòn về đến tay mình bình thường tối đa 2 ngày, có khi hôm trước hôm sau nhận. Có lần bác nào đó chơi chuyển bằng hỏa tốc tốn mớ $ mà chỉ sớm hơn được 3h đồng hồ, thằng bưu tá nó bảo chớ anh cần gì mà chuyển hỏa tốc vậy, khác nhau chút là nó đem đén mình trước khi giao hàng nơi khác mà thôi (bình thường em nó đi phát dần đến thuận lợi tuyến đường)_

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Mình ít phản hồi khi giao dịch được hoàn thành bình thường (chắc do lười chút). Chỉ phản hồi khi có điều gì đó không đúng thôi - Thông cảm 
> _Hàng từ Sài gòn về đến tay mình bình thường tối đa 2 ngày, có khi hôm trước hôm sau nhận. Có lần bác nào đó chơi chuyển bằng hỏa tốc tốn mớ $ mà chỉ sớm hơn được 3h đồng hồ, thằng bưu tá nó bảo chớ anh cần gì mà chuyển hỏa tốc vậy, khác nhau chút là nó đem đén mình trước khi giao hàng nơi khác mà thôi (bình thường em nó đi phát dần đến thuận lợi tuyến đường)_


Cám ơn bác nhé thuhanoi. Hàng về cây nhôm địh hình 2m có bị cong ko đó?  Sợ nhất nó đó

----------


## toanho

Lúc trưa có gọi hỏi bác miếng nhôm 450mm x 600mm x 20mm , bác cho em xem cái hình nhé, được thì em ghé nhà lấy luôn

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cập nhật thêm. 
mâm cặp cả 2 cái giá 1.2tr/2cái. cái lớn 4 chấu đường kính 200, cái nhỏ 3 chấu đường kình 80 (cái nhỏ bị gẫy răng nhưng vẫn dùng được).

nguồn 48V như hình giá 600k/cái


2 cặp ray trượt 25 dài 1,8m và 1,6m giá 300k/kg. lấy 2 cặp tặng cây vitme 40 bước 10 dài 600 ht 400 có gối nhưng ko có bạc đạn



1 bộ alpha step như hình: giá IB

----------


## thuhanoi

IB giá cặp ray 1m8 / ASD24 / Motôr 98MA nhé

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> IB giá cặp ray 1m8 / ASD24 / Motôr 98MA nhé


với bác em cho bác định giá luôn đó asd 30 và asd 24 luôn

----------


## thuhanoi

> với bác em cho bác định giá luôn đó asd 30 và asd 24 luôn


Sao biết cặp ray đó bao nhiêu ký, còn định giá thì giá của bán mù mua mù đấy nhé. Cần cặp này (ASD24AA+ASM98MA) thôi ASD30 đã có cả thùng không thèm nữa  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Sao biết cặp ray đó bao nhiêu ký, còn định giá thì giá của bán mù mua mù đấy nhé. Cần cặp này (ASD24AA+ASM98MA) thôi ASD30 đã có cả thùng không thèm nữa


Em ko rành vụ này lắm. Để em cân lên báo giá bác.

----------

